# Apple iPhone vs B'Berry Storm vs Nokia 5800



## devilhead_satish (Apr 29, 2009)

Alright, it’s come down to this. 3 of the most delicious touch screen cell phones go head to head in a battle royal for you to decide the all important question, which touch screen phone?

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/9965/stormvsiphonevs5800.jpg

*Round 1: Looks and Design*

All the 3 mobile phones in this comparo have strikingly different looks, yet are derived from Apple in someway or the other. I mean, you gotta hand it over to them to have popularized phones that divorced their keyboards.

The iPhone has a very clean and minimalistic design, whereas the Storm too is quite the looker. Though it is a tad chunky, I would like to congratulate RIM on a good design. But it’s got quite a lot of bulk thanks to its stupid SurePress touch screen tech. The Nokia 5800 is the least impressive when it comes to looks, but people do get excited on seeing a touch screen Nokia anyway.

*Winner – Apple iPhone*

*Round 2: Multimedia*

Here’s where the playing field gets slightly more level. All the 3 phones have excellent media playback capabilities and 3.5mm jacks. The iPhone has a delicious looking interface for browsing music and it just cannot get any simpler than this. But the Nokia and the B’berry aren’t too far behind either.

I really liked the media player on the Storm and was about to fall in love with it, till the time a bad guy named “clickable display” came along and spoiled the party. But in all fairness, video on the Storm makes even bad movies look good. Audio output from both the Storm and 5800 are pretty impressive. The icing on the cake is that both of them also support a multitude of audio formats.

It boils down to the camera and the Storm has the best light catcher (3.2MP AF. Good in bright to medium light) amongst the 3, so that should seal this round.

*Winner – Blackberry Storm*

For the rest of the story on *iphone vs storm vs 5800*, head to SatishSays dot Com


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 29, 2009)

This has been blindly copied from Tech2.com ! Pls post the correct source dude ... we won't be giving u any credit for this !


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats a strong KLPD !!! I should have scrolled down before reading .

BBThumbHealer thanks for pointing that out. You have the tech2 link?


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't know what you are talking about.
I wrote this for JAM Magazine and also put it up on my blog. Please select any portion of the text and see where it leads you too.

Google before you accuse.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 23, 2009)

I tried BB Storm n found it too slow.


----------

